# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Новосибирск

## Тора

Кто из Новосибирска есть?

----------


## Shadane

Из академгородка  :Smile:

----------


## Тора

я из Ленинского района.

----------


## rbiyks

Академгородок. А что?

----------


## Тора

Можно как-нибудь встретиться.

----------


## rbiyks

Ну можно. По поводу суицида или как?

----------


## Тора

Ну просто пообщаться

----------


## Игорёк

Приветствую земляков! С удовольствием познакомлюсь с парнями и девушками, для общения, встречь и дружбы. Относиться только к тем кто действительно хочет жить, но по каким-то причинам оказался здесь.

----------


## ambient

Я здесь 231693665

----------


## Игорёк

ambient,
Пиши свою историю в разделе "моя проблема", если причины тематически будут похожы, буду рад знакомству )..

----------


## Алис

Я из Новосибирска, Ленинский))))

----------


## Elly

Я из Новосибирска. Октябрьский район)

----------


## Игорёк

Elly,
Приездай завтра в гости, я наливаю)
Могу забрать на мопеде (калининский район).
пс - социально неопасен.

----------


## Elly

Ахах, мопедов я до ужаса боюсь, как и мотоциклов)
Сколько тебе лет, уважаемый?)

----------


## Игорёк

Я стар.. опыт езды на 2х колесах большой. Всё надежно. За 4.5 года ниразу не падал, в дтп не учавствовал. Тут все просто, не хочешь - не надо. Моё дело предложить... )

----------


## Elly

Я тут вообще по ходу самая молодая, я так понимаю

----------


## karambaaa

> Я тут вообще по ходу самая молодая, я так понимаю


 а сколько тебе?)

----------


## fuсka rolla

Она на 6 лет младше тебя )))))

----------


## karambaaa

ясно  :Smile:

----------


## Katerinka

Ленинский район. Я здесь как специалист. Особо друзей здесь не ищу. Но тем, кому нужна психологическая помощь и поддержка, могу помочь.

----------


## Алис

Чем тут поможешь? Меня держат только мои любимые родители, не хочу причинять им боль.... Как только их не станет, не станет и меня.......

----------


## karambaaa

> Ленинский район. Я здесь как специалист. Особо друзей здесь не ищу. Но тем, кому нужна психологическая помощь и поддержка, могу помочь.


 а какого рода помощь и поддержка? платная типо?

----------


## Алексей2015

В очередной раз стало мучительно хреново и одиноко и я зашёл к вам. Кто тут встретиться хотел? Могу подъехать хоть прямо сейчас. 
Хотя как показывает практика подобных форумов, такие темы бесполезны для всех городов кроме Москвы и, возможно, Питера...

----------


## natata

а живой кто остался?

----------


## Игорёк

иж живых минимум 4, из посетителей видимо только я)

----------


## Shadane

живые есть  :Smile:

----------


## natata

вы общаетесь между собой? можно к вам? я не буйная.

----------


## Игорёк

Наши двери всегда открыты для гостей. Милости просим ))

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Так, я нашла бесплатную терапевтическую группу в нашем городе, проводятся они недалеко от площади труда, по пятницам с 18-30 до 20-30, если не будет каких-то чп, то собираюсь поехать с мужем, может кто-нибудь хочет к нам присоединиться? (мы молодые и очень депрессивные =))
вот ссыль http://samopoznanie.ru/trainings/ter...1/?date=272549
кстати там же, в этом центре, проводятся индивидуальные бесплатные консультации для лиц до 35 лет, ну, если вы группу на дух не переносите.
вот их группа в вк http://vk.com/prometey_centr

----------


## Теплая_Киса

прием-прием, есть кто живой?
мы сходили, психолог клевый, присоединяйтесь.

----------


## Ранний

Ну, я не из Новосибирска, но психологам как-то не доверяю.

----------


## Февраль2015

Скоро поеду на сессию в Новосиб. Если кто хочет, то можем пересечься.
P.S. Я не псих и не маньяк, не бойтесь! =D

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Апнем тему, благословенный 2015, пусть бы ты длился вечно. Привет всем, может кто-то вспомнит меня, я очень сильно заболела, собираюсь дожить до лета, потом наверное уже не будет сил так существовать

----------


## Otshelnik2020

..

----------


## Игорёк

> Апнем тему, благословенный 2015, пусть бы ты длился вечно. Привет всем, может кто-то вспомнит меня, я очень сильно заболела, собираюсь дожить до лета, потом наверное уже не будет сил так существовать, может, кто захочет стереть свое днк из этой реальности вместе, пишите, я не кусаюсь.


 Блин, ты чего? Что случилось то ?

----------

